# Hysterosalpingogram - Bloating!!!!



## Clarice

Well, had my hysterosalpingogram today and man I have had the worst cramps I have ever experienced, and my tummy has bloated like I am about three months pregnant, been very uncomfortable all day long and am so glad that the procedure is over with.
Can't stand up straight cause it is too uncomfortable, all I can say is that I am glad that I took the whole day off, I hope my tummy goes down by the morning cause I don't think any of my trousers are going to close. Somehow I don't think my boss is going to accept the excuse that none of my trousers fit.lol.

I did a lot of research about this but never read anything about this hectic bloating, I thought a bit, but this is insane, man the things we go through to get where we want to be!!

I must say though make sure you take your own sanitary towels and personal hygiene wipes, the ones they hand you are a bit mortifying.

Any who, just an update to say that I am still trying and wishing you all luck and lots of baby a:dust:
Here is a little info on the procedure in case anyone goes for one, cause I found it difficult to find online:

What is a hysterosalpingogram? 

A hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is an investigation, which will help to show a 
blockage in the fallopian tubes. It is performed by a gynaecologist, with a 
radiologist (X-ray doctor) taking the pictures. A common reason to be referred 
for an HSG is infertility or following tubal surgery. 

Are there any alternatives to this investigation? 

Hysterosalpingo-contrast sonography (HyCoSy) is the same as HSG but uses 
ultrasound instead of X-rays. This is a new technique that at present is only 
available at specialist centres. 

Laparoscopy is a more complex procedure requiring admission to hospital as 
the investigation is performed under general anaesthetic. 

Is there anything I have to do to prepare for this investigation? 

Timing of this examination is very important as it can only be carried out 
between 10-20 days from the first day of the menstrual cycle (period) - after 
the bleeding has stopped but before ovulation. It is therefore important to 
contact the department on the first day of your period. If this falls on a 
weekend then telephone the next working day. 

X-rays can harm a developing fetus therefore you must not have sexual 
intercourse from the first day of your last period up to the date of the 
investigation. 

What does the investigation involve? 

The procedure takes about 30 minutes. 

When you arrive for your appointment you will be asked to change into a 
gown and go to the toilet to empty your bladder. 

The investigation involves inserting an instrument called a speculum into the 
vagina to hold the walls apart so that the cervix can be seen. A long, thin tube is passed through the cervix into the uterus (womb) and is held in place by a small, inflated balloon. A clear dye (contrast medium), which can be seen under X-ray screening is injected by the gynaecologist through the tube into the uterus. This is watched on a television screen and pictures are taken by the radiologist. It should show the contrast filling the uterus, passing along the fallopian tubes and spilling out at the ends. When the investigation is over the tube is then taken out. 

Are there any risks associated with this investigation? 

There is a 0.25-3% risk of developing an infection or fever and the 
gynaecologist may prescribe a course of antibiotics. 

After care 

When the investigation is finished you can leave the department. There may 
be slight vaginal bleeding following the investigation and the Imaging nurse 
will supply you with a sanitary towel. It is advisable not to use a vaginal 
tampon as it may prevent the flow of contrast and cause irritation.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: when i went for mine my trousers were loose by the time i came out my trousers where tight, i had really bad bloating it does go down :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I guess I was lucky that I didn't have too much bloating, but I did have spotting and mild cramps for a few days. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Ambrocious

I had mine done on Monday and I still feel so bloated! I hope it goes away soon. I didn't see any warnings about that before I had it done.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello!!
I had mine today,and to be honest it was grand!
I know its different for everybody but it was nicer procedure to have compared to a smear test!
I had really worked myself up over it for nothing. It was done in no time!!
Happy enuf that all is ok there. Clearly diff exp for us all but im glad to have it over meand alls fine
Good luck to us all
XXBabyC


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ambrocious said:


> I had mine done on Monday and I still feel so bloated! I hope it goes away soon. I didn't see any warnings about that before I had it done.

I promise it settles down hun. Good luck. XXX


----------

